# regarding deleting folder and file portable harddisk



## isantoshchiniwar (Oct 2, 2009)

hi,

 I have borrowed  portable hard disk from my friend to copy in my computer, but since it contain virus. i have decided to copy from freeBSD, but, when i figured out the virus in .exe file i couldn't able to delete. i have showing error as following "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?". is there any way does virus has intruded my freeBSD7.2.how to delete this virus, nor i can't delete any file from my hard disk too...
                   thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

isantoshchiniwar said:
			
		

> I have borrowed  portable hard disk from my friend to copy in my computer, but since it contain virus. i have decided to copy from freeBSD, but, when i figured out the virus in .exe file i couldn't able to delete. i have showing error as following "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?".


Just choose yes.



> is there any way does virus has intruded my freeBSD7.2.


Never. Windows malware cannot infect freebsd. However this doesn't imply freebsd can never be infected.



> how to delete this virus,


Click on yes. You don't want that file sitting in your Trash anyway.



> nor i can't delete any file from my hard disk too..


Not related to the virus file.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2009)

isantoshchiniwar said:
			
		

> nor i can't delete any file from my hard disk too


You haven't mentioned the disk filesystem, nor the way you mounted it (with the mount(8) utility or not, mount options, etc).


----------

